# How to import Fuji Raw files from an SD card



## BoomerM3 (Jun 28, 2019)

Apple IOS does not recognize Fuji raw (RAF) files when they are compressed. It does recognize uncompressed files (I shoot raw compressed). I can move raw files from Lightroom (on a Windows PC) to my iPhone running Lightroom Mobile - that works.

My question: If I purchase a new iPad and SD adapter, will I be able to directly import raw files? Or, must all files arrive via the cloud?

How can I get my images from my camera to my iPad?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 29, 2019)

Right now all imports go to the camera roll first, so if iOS does not recognise the raw files, importing via an SD adapter will probably not work either. This will change with iPadOS this fall.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 29, 2019)

I routinely import Fuji X-T2 compressed raw files into Lightroom Mobile on my iPhone 8 running iOS 12.3.1 using the SD adapter.

What camera, what version of iOS?


----------

